# My son's equine makes tv news



## Flying minis (Oct 14, 2010)

My son's zebra made the local news - and apparently was picked up in some other parts of the country, as colleagues in Greensboro, NC said they saw it on their local news too! : )

Here's a link if you want to see Jared and Kenya.

http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=105844


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow thats something you dont see every day.




Just curious, how are their personalities?

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 14, 2010)

WOW. How neat is that!


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 14, 2010)

Very cool. My understanding is they are not usually trainable.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 14, 2010)

I love him!! How neat! Tell your son, Great Job!! I need one here like that for my field trips! That would make my pasture of Misfits (clyde/belgian, mini, mini donks and llama) a true group of misfits! tee hee. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reble (Oct 14, 2010)

Very much enjoyed, your son has done an amazing job.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Tab (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, I am very impressed by Jared and Kenya! You have every right to be one proud parent!


----------



## ohmt (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow that is awesome!!


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Jared is pretty amazing with the horses in general. Kenya is way different than a horse to work with, more like a mule, but not exactly that either. And with him, it's all about the treats - there is no "I want to do what you want" : )

He also takes a lot of time for him to decide to work for you - Jared he will do all tricks for, Jared's girlfriend can do some tricks and ride him, but my husband and I are just "feed and pet" people - we can feed him, pet him, and move him from pen to pen, that's as far as he'll let us go!

He's also broke to drive, but he maintains that wild unpredictability, so he doesn't drive anywhere off the farm, and doesn't get ridden in parades or anything, because even though he's small (11.1 hands) he's really pretty powerful. Usually when Jared does shows he puts up an arena to work in using portable panels - in this case he gave the show to a friend of mine's home daycare, and it was at his own home, so he didn't put the panels up. The good thing is he's not aggressive at all - so even if he would "get away" from the handler, he'll just walk away from people, stop and eat.

He's a lot of fun - but definately not for anyone who's not an expert at handling horses!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## A Little Blessing (Oct 14, 2010)

Was going to ask if he had a girlfriend.



:RollEyes Oh well.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 16, 2010)

Very impressive! That takes talent and it's obvious your son is quit the horseman!

I've never been up close with a zebra but there is a farm here in town that has two (Sketcher's shoes heir) and my farrier does their hooves (he also have minis, riding horses of various breeds and some wierd native african sheep and other stuff) and he says it's nothing like working with a horse or mule. Very independent minded and they have NO interest in pleasing people. At least not the ones this guy has. I believe he actually told the guy he's not going to do their feet much longer if the guy doesn't get them some training to make their easier/safer to work with.

Very interesting. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 19, 2010)

Even an expert horse person isnt necessarly a good fit for a zebra. Is he gelded?

If you start one as a foal, bottle feed it they are pretty trainable. I however would never trust one to ride or drive. I have seen them calm as can be, freak out and be gone in seconds.


----------



## twister (Oct 19, 2010)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing the link. You must be pretty proud of Jared and Kenya


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, he's a gelding, which I think makes a big difference. It's definately not like having a horse. But I don't know that I could say never trust one to ride or drive - I have seen well trained horses be calm then freak out and be gone too. I don't think there are many that could do what Kenya does - it's all in knowing the animal - same as a horse.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 20, 2010)

Flying minis said:


> Yes, he's a gelding, which I think makes a big difference. It's definately not like having a horse. But I don't know that I could say never trust one to ride or drive - I have seen well trained horses be calm then freak out and be gone too. I don't think there are many that could do what Kenya does - it's all in knowing the animal - same as a horse.



My aunt had a mare that she could do anything with. She was good with everybody but a bit more protective of her. She was even asked to sell her for the movie Raceing Strips but she refused.

I still would have never trusted her to ride or drive. Neat animal and I have been around them since a very small child, there nothing like a horse, their still a wild animal.

the fact that he is a gelding does help.


----------



## chandab (Oct 21, 2010)

I got my high speed installed today, so finally was able to see the video in the link. How cool is that? Thank you for sharing, its just amazing.


----------



## Tony (Nov 4, 2010)

Very impressive. I know that Zebras are very difficult.


----------



## Miniature217 (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Seashells (Nov 4, 2010)

Holly at WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Wow thats something you dont see every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our equine vet is contracted with the local zoo, and says zebras are difficult to deal with, very different from horses. (I thought of buying one several years ago, and he shared that with me.) I paid attention to his "tone"...so then I stayed away from the idea.


----------



## Marty (Nov 5, 2010)

Your son is a very special person.

I love what he is doing!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 5, 2010)

SO COOL!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------

